# Interested in a Quote



## Azariah (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi 

I am interested in a quote for a small order of 500 shirts --1 color (white) silkscreen on a Kelly green shirt. 

Screening will be on Front back and small logo on short sleeve shirt.

I'm not sure if this is where I'm supposed to post this--so sorry in advance if this is not the right place.

Please email me for more info. 

Gustavo
[email protected].


----------



## jimmyjam2009 (Apr 28, 2010)

40.00 setup 5,85 per shirts visit jimmyjamtshirtcom


----------

